# Hunting Packs for big game- Recommendations



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

I want to buy a good pack for my future hunting excursions. One that I can use as a day pack, but occasionally for a 1 night hunting trip i the back country, if there is such a pack.


----------



## huntinfool (Nov 1, 2007)

Take a look at a Badlands 2200 I have carried a lot of packs in my time and it is the most comfortable and well thought out pack I have used.

Huntinfool


----------



## ntrl_brn_rebel (Sep 7, 2007)

huntinfool said:


> Take a look at a Badlands 2200 I have carried a lot of packs in my time and it is the most comfortable and well thought out pack I have used.
> 
> Huntinfool


+1 Best pack on the market IMO, you cant beat the unconditional lifetime warranty as well!!


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

Like the badlands 2200, but the Eberlestock X-1 is very compareable for about 30 dollars less and comes with a rifle scabbard and bow holder. I just got one for christmas and love it.
http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/templ ... hasJS=true

http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/templ ... 468518626a


----------



## huntinfool (Nov 1, 2007)

One thing I forgot to mention before you make your final decsion. Go down and look at the pack and put some weight in it. See which one feels and fits you best, just like a good pair of boots 

Huntinfool


----------



## svmoose (Feb 28, 2008)

I think the above mentioned packs are both great packs, but don't overlook the HornHunter Mainbeam. I was in the same boat -- Looking for a good day pack that could carry more if needed. I was also looking for a pack that could pack meat, as I often like to take a deer (or at least half) out with me so I don't have to make an extra trip in and out. 

I narrowed it down to the Badlands 2200, Eberlestock X2, or the Hornhunter mainbeam. Of the above mentioned I ended up with the Hornhunter Mainbeam. I liked the design, I think the layout is good and it fits me really well. I have tried the Badlands 2200 as well, and think it is pretty comfortable as well, but I know a lot of guys have had some trouble with the zippers breaking. There is the warranty, but it is still a pain to take your pack in and get it fixed.

Anyhow, good luck in your search, There are a lot of great packs out there.


----------



## Gumbo (Sep 22, 2007)

I took a Badlands pack to them for repair, and when I went in a month later to pick it up they had sold it. I spoke to the owner about it in disbelief, and he said he'd give me a discount on a new pack. I'm still dumbfounded when I think about it.

So I'd go with one of the others mentioned.


----------



## truemule (Sep 12, 2007)

I have had a badlands Diablo for about 5 years now and it has been a good pack. I have beaten on it pretty good and it still works as good as the day I bought it. I am thinking about adding a badlands 2800 and upland game vest to the collection this year, but all this bad press about zippers has got me questioning that.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

I've owned 6 badlands packs over the last 15 years, never had a zipper break, never had a seam come undone, fits like a dream, best there is.

You guys that are breaking zippers must be trying to use them as wire saws... :?


----------



## svmoose (Feb 28, 2008)

I think badlands makes outstanding packs, but I have heard a lot about the zippers. I think it only happens on a minority of the packs. My brother bought one, and first pull on the zipper (in his house to open the zipper) it broke.

I would still buy a badlands pack, despite the occasional zipper failure.


----------



## BerryNut (Dec 29, 2008)

I too had the same dilema, and tried out the Badlands, it was a nice pack and very well thought out. I had also always had my eye on a Mainbeam. The Mainbeam fit me better than the Badlands. With all the packs mentioned it comes down to putting weight in them and seeing how they fit to you.


----------



## Tattertot (Sep 14, 2007)

I was in the same boat a few months ago. I narrowed it down to Badlands simply for the warranty. Then I narrowed it down to the 2200 or 2800. After comparing the packs side by side and loading them with weight and trying them on the clear winner was the 2800. It doesn't ride up as high behind your head, the 2800's total package when compared side by side is a bit smaller yet holds more stuff, and the main point - the 2800's main compartment can easily be opened with the batwings closed, on the 2200 you pretty much have to open the batwings to get to the main compartment.

concerning the zippers breaking. . . heard about it . . . never seen it. . . no problems here.

I just don't trust a pack who warranty only covers manufacture defects.


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

Thanks for all the recommendations, I will most likely go with one of the badlands. I tried on the 2200 at cabelas, it felt very comfortable but I never had a chance to put any weight in it. I looked on Amazon . com to see if "Horn Hunter" had any other packs, they have a Mainbeam XL that has 3800 ci of room, so its a bit bigger than the large Mainbeam, I just can't find their website so I am not sure how their warranty is.

The badlands upland vest looks sweet too! maybe ill buy that in september.


----------



## ut1031 (Sep 13, 2007)

Lehi,
The website for Horn Hunter is sophuntinggear.com Their offices are located about 9400 S and 500 west in SLC. The 2200 is a great pack.


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

Looking at horn hunters warranty it seems it is about the same as the badlands. Ive never tried on a horn hunter. I have a lot of time to shop around so we will see what happens. :lol:


----------



## troutslayer (Apr 1, 2008)

I have also been looking really seriously into a new pack. I have checked a few out , and the badlands do feel the most comfortable to me. Have any of you guys tried out the Badlands Hypervent? Are they any good for the money or is it best to just go with the 2200?


----------



## svmoose (Feb 28, 2008)

troutslayer said:


> I have also been looking really seriously into a new pack. I have checked a few out , and the badlands do feel the most comfortable to me. Have any of you guys tried out the Badlands Hypervent? Are they any good for the money or is it best to just go with the 2200?


I think the hypervent is an awesome pack. I don't think it will carry quite as much weight as the 2200. CamoFire.com has some pretty sweet deals on hypervents and 2200's every once in a while. You should watch it. Or email them to see if they are running the deal on those still. You can pick up a hypervent for under 100 bucks if their prices stay the same.


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

Can the 2200 haul enough gear for a 1 night hunt in the hills and be able to carry at least SOME of the meat out? Or should I look for something bigger?


----------



## svmoose (Feb 28, 2008)

lehi said:


> Can the 2200 haul enough gear for a 1 night hunt in the hills and be able to carry at least SOME of the meat out? Or should I look for something bigger?


Yes. The 2200 would definitely carry enough gear for a couple nights on the mountain. And I know it will comfortably carry half a deer, cape, and antlers along with your day hunting gear because we did it this past fall. (I have a mainbeam and my brother has a 2200).


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

that makes me feel better about buying one then. Ill go try on the mainbeam and 2200, maybe even the 2800 too and load them with weight.


----------

